# Maggie BYOB



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

BYOB means bring your own bed to Maggie! She carries this little bed around and lays her head on it when she lays down. So sweet!!
Jules


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That is sweet. Goldens love a head prop in any form. That could even be a photo contest theme.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

She's got brains and beauty....always ready for a nap or a sleepover...


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

That is so sweet!! I love that she taught herself how to be comfortable ALL the time   (and I can't believe she's about to turn 3!)


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

MushyB said:


> That is so sweet!! I love that she taught herself how to be comfortable ALL the time   (and I can't believe she's about to turn 3!)


I cannot believe it either!! Both of our babies are growing up so fast. Almost time to think about another 
Jules


----------



## LA152 (Dec 31, 2020)

Haha Jerry also loves to carry around and chew on this cat bed, he’s gotten it so dirty


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So cute!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Awwww. So sweet!


----------



## Maddie_goldens (Aug 1, 2021)

My boy does this with toys!😆🤍


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Maddie_goldens said:


> View attachment 886252
> 
> My boy does this with toys!😆🤍


Awww! And he found a sun spot!! .
Jules


----------



## Maddie_goldens (Aug 1, 2021)

JulesAK said:


> Awww! And he found a sun spot!! .
> Jules


Yes they LOVE to sun bathe😆


----------



## LA152 (Dec 31, 2020)




----------

